# تكرار واقعة صفر مريم بالمنيا 2016



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*فضيحة جديدة للتعليم 
واقعة صفر مريم تتكرر بالمنيا







تستمر فضائح وزارة التربية والتعليم ، وتتكرر فضيحة " صفر مريم " التي تفجرت أزمتها العام الماضي بحصولها على صفر في الثانوية العامة ، حيث تعرضت الطالبة أميره زكريا جوهر الطالبة بمدرسة قاسم أمين الثانوية بالفكرية مركز ابوقرقاص ، لازمة مشابه بعد إبلاغها بوصول ورقة إجابتها في مادة اللغة العربية بيضاء دون اى إجابات ، وعلى الفور تم إبلاغ النيابة العامة بالواقعة التي تباشر التحقيق . 

قال القس نبيل ثابت راعى الكنيسة الإنجيلية بالفكرية " إن أميرة زكريا جوهر ، من الطالبات المتفوقات في جميع مراحلها الدراسية ، وهى تدرس بقسم علمي علوم بمدرسة قاسم أمين الثانوية ، وذهبت يوم السبت الماضي لأداء امتحان اللغة العربية ، وعندما ذهبت لأداء امتحان اللغة الانجليزية أمس الثلاثاء قام مراقب بالنظر إلى ورقة إجابتها فوجدها تجيب على جميع الأسئلة ، فاخبرها أن " مركز الكنترول بأسيوط " ابلغهم إن ورقتك " بيضاء " ولم يدون بها اى إجابة ، فأصيبت الطالبة بصدمه وأبلغت ولدها . 

وتابع القس ثابت قائلا " توجهنا إلى مركز شرطة ابوقرقاص ، وقمنا بتحرير محضر بالواقعة بمركز شرطة ابوقرقاص حمل رقم 4597 إداري مركز أبوقرقاص لسنة 2016، وتم توجيه اتهام ضد المسئولين بالتعليم بتبديل أوراق إجابات أميرة زكريا جوهر فليته وضع أوراق بيضاء لصالح شخص أخر ، واستمتعت النيابة لأقوال الطالبة التي أكدت أنها أجابت على جميع الأسئلة في 15 ورقة بكراسة الإجابات . وأضاف " إن النيابة استدعت مراقب لجنة أميرة الذي أكد إن جميع الكراسات بلجنة أميره دون بها الإجابات وأشار انه في حالة استلام كراسة " فارغة دون إجابات " لحرر محضر بذلك طبقا للتعليمات انه في حالة وجود كراسة إجابات بيضاء يحرر محضر لإثبات الواقعة ، نافيا إن تكون أميرة سلمت ورقتها بيضاء .

 وذكر إن النيابة سوف تستدعى رئيس اللجنة ، والمسئولين بالمدرسة للتحقيق في الواقعة التي تفتح ملفات الفساد في التعليم وتثبت حق الطالبة مريم ملاك صاحبة صفر الثانوية العامة الشهير وهى أيضا من محافظة المنيا التي فشلت في اثبات حقها وتعيد الدراسة مرة اخرى .

 اميرة زكريا سوف تكون القضية الكبرى هذا العام لفتح ملف الفساد فى وزارة التربية والتعليم التى ضربتها عملية تسريب الامتحانات والاجابات فى مواد الدين واللغة العربية والانجليزية فى اكبر قضية تضرب اركان الوزارة منذ زمن بعيد ، فهل تثبت اميره حقها ام تكون ضحية جديده تضاف لمهازل لفساد فى التعليم ويضيع حقها لصالح طلاب فاشلين اخرين تستبدل أوراق الاجابات لصالحهم .​*
http://www.christian-dogma.com/t1095836-فضية-جديدة-للتعليم-واقعة-صفر-مريم-تتكرر-بالمنيا-


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2016)

*يبقى كده الشماته فى الوزاره دى مش حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*
*لينا اله منتقم جبار وياويل اللى هيوقع تحت ايده بظلم اولاده*​


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*كلاكيت تاني مرة ... اميرة ذكريا مريم ملاك جديدة بالمنيا






علي طريقة الطالبة مريم ملاك والمعروفة اعلاميا بطالبة صفر الثانوية العامة ظهرت حالة جديدة بمحافظة المنيا لاحدي الطالبات التي تمتحن الان الثانوية العامة وفوجئت بتغيير كراسة اجاباتها باخري فارغة تماما والمفاجئة عدم وجود اي محضر باللجنة التي تمتحن بها بتقديمها لكراسة الاجابة فارغة كما هو مقرر قانونا ما يؤكد ان الطالبة سلمت اوراق اجاباتها مكتملة الاجابات والاكثر من ذلك تفوقها الدراسي المعهود. قال ذكريا جوهر والد الطالبة اميرة " للمتحدون " اعمل مدرس بمدرسة التجارة التابعة لمركز ابو قرقاص جنوب محافظة المنيا ونعيش كباقي اسر مصر حالة من القلق والتوتر منذ شهر اغسطس الماضي وهو بدء الدروس الخصوصية للمرحلة الثانوية العامة لكون ابنتي اميرة بها وهي طيلة السنوات الماضية متفوقة باستمرار وبدات الامتحانات يوم الاحد وسمعنا عن تسريبها الا انني اكدت علي ابنتي ان لا دخل لنا بمثل هذة الامور .

http://www.christian-dogma.com/t1095827-كلاكيت-تاني-مرة--اميرة-ذكريا-مريم-ملاك-جديدة-بالمنيا-​*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *يبقى كده الشماته فى الوزاره دى مش حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*
> *لينا اله منتقم جبار وياويل اللى هيوقع تحت ايده بظلم اولاده*​



*من الملاحظ ان الضحيتين بنات و مسيحيات ...

الصدفة تحصل مرة واحـــــــدة ، إنما تكرارها - إذن فهى ليست بصدفة بل متعمدة و مقصودة​*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*على غرار سيدة المنيـــا

قس يستغيث بالرئيس السيسي






أرسل القس نبيل ثابت وهبة، راعي الكنيسة الانجيلية الثانية بالفكرية مركز أبو قرقاص المنيا، استغاثة بالرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي للنظر في قضية فساد جديدة بالتربية والتعليم وتتعلق بحالة الطالبة اميرة زكريا جوهر فليته من أبناء الكنيسة المتفوقات بالثانوية العامة بالفرقة الثالثة بمدرسة قاسم أمين الثانوية بنات "علمي علوم" والتي تقدمت إلى امتحان اللغه العربية وذلك يوم الأحد الموافق 5/ 6  وحضرت اللجنة في الميعاد ثم استلمت ورقه الاسئله وورقه الاجابة، وقامت بحل كل الاسئله في ورقه الاجابة وشاهدها الملاحظ وانتهي الوقت وسلمت ورقه الاجابة إلى الملاحظ الذي قام بدورة بفحصها والامضاء عليها بعد استلامها  ثم عادت الطالبه إلى المنزل فرحانه لأنها جاوبت اجابة رائعه،وفي يوم الثلاثاء توجههت إلى اللجنه لأداء امتحان اللغه الانجليزية واذا برئيس اللجنه شخصيا يأتي اليها في الفصل ويسأل عنها ويسألها سؤال هو انت حليتي في العربي ؟ اميرة: نعم  بعد دقائق جاء رئيس اللجنة ومعه اثنين اخرين وسألوها هل جاوبتي في اللغه العربية قالت نعم قال لها رئيس اللجنة كنترول أسيوط ارسل لنا اسمك ورقم جلوسك اخطرنا فيه بان ورقتك في اللغه العربية بيضاء ولا يوجد بها أي اجابات، لا يوجد سوي الاسم ورقم الجلوس واسم المدرسة فقط  بالاتصال برئيس الكنترول قال هذا هو الموجود امامي  ذهبنا إلى وكيل الوزارة في المنيا في غرفه العمليات فلم نجد أحد، فتوجهنا إلى الذهاب لمركز الشرطة وحررنا محضر بالواقعه عدنا إلى المنزل الساعه 4 الفجر،وتحولت الطالبة إلى النيابة التي تحقق معها ومع والدها ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2016)

*الناس دى ثابت مرحلة الخطأ ووصلت لمرحلة الفجور
لأن بعد الضجة الاعلاميه لموضوع مريم تاكدوا ان اى قصة تانيه هيبقى صوتها اقل بكتير من صوت مريم
*​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *من الملاحظ ان الضحيتين بنات و مسيحيات ...
> 
> الصدفة تحصل مرة واحـــــــدة ، إنما تكرارها - إذن فهى ليست بصدفة بل متعمدة و مقصودة​*





*صديقي العزيز

هل هناك احتمال ( اقول احتمال فقط ) ان يكونوا المسيحيين اكثر شطارة وذكاء دراسي من المسلمين ؟

ام انها (متعمدة ومقصودة كما قلت حضرتك ) لاسباب اخرى ؟

وشكرا
*


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يونيو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الناس دى ثابت مرحلة الخطأ ووصلت لمرحلة الفجور
> لأن بعد الضجة الاعلاميه لموضوع مريم تاكدوا ان اى قصة تانيه هيبقى صوتها اقل بكتير من صوت مريم
> *​




*اخي العزيز 

في العراق تحديدا -

الدفاتر الامتحانية تكون عادة موقعة بتوقيعين
1- توقيع الوزارة
2- توقيع الاشراف التربوي

كل طالب /ة له هوية ( بطاقة امتحانية خاصة به ) ويوجد فيها الرقم التسلسلي للطالب/ة

يقوم الطالب بكتابة اسمه ورقمة في اعلى الدفتر ويتم طي الورقة عليه بحيث يبقى الاسم والرقم  مجهول لكي  لا يتسنى لاي حد بتبديل الدفترمع اخر

ويبقى الدفتر مغلقا حتى بعد التصليح - وبعد ذلك تأتي لجنة اخرى و يتم فتح الاسماء ويأخذ كل طالب حقه السليم والصحيح

ملاحظة:

من حق الطالب/ة الاعتراض على النتيجة مهما كانت في الوزارة

وشكرا
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* نيابة ابوقرقاص تستدعى مراقبى لجنة   اميرة  طالبة صفر   العربى  *

    منذ 2 ساعات June 8, 2016, 6:25 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* تستمع نيابة ابوقرقاص بمحافظة المنيا ، الاحد المقبل ، لمراقبى لجنة  الطالبة اميره زكريا جوهر صاحبة الصفر فى مادة اللغة العربية ، والتى  اكتشفت وصول ورقة اجابتها بمادة اللغة العربية لكنترول اسيوط " بيضاء " دون  اى اجابات . وكان والد مريم زكريا جوهر حرر محضر بالواقعه وتم احالتها  للنيابة التى استمتعت لاقوال الطالبة ، وتتنظر سماع اقوال المراقبين ورئيس  اللجنة بمدرسة قاسم امين الثانوية للبنات يوم الاحد المقبل حيث موعد  الامتحان المقبل حيث يأتى المراقبين من محافظات ومراكز بعيده . وفجرت قضية  اميرة الفساد المتضخم بوزارة التربية والتعليم ولاسيما بعد تفجير قضية مريم  ملاك " طالبة صفر الثانوية فى جميع المواد والتى فشلت فى اثبات حقها امام  مافيا فساد الامتحانات . وكان رئيس لجنة الامتحانات بمدرسة قاسم امين اكد  فى اقواله امام قسم شرطة ابوقرقاص ان ورقة اجابة فارغه " بيضاء " تسلم تم  تحرير محضر اثبات حالة لها وان اميرة لم يحرر لها اى محاضر بهذا الشأن وهو  ما يثبت حق اميره فى تسليم اجابتها كاملة .


هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* والدة الطالبة  أريد كراسة إجابة ابنتي حتى لو إجابتها غلط*

    منذ 2 ساعات June 8, 2016, 6:24 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*    قالت والدة الطالبة اميرة ذكريا اني مستوي ابنتي يصل الي الطالب الممتاذ  وبالرغم من ذلك انا لا اريد ان تحصل علي الدرجة النهائية لمجرد فقدان  ورقتها ولكن اريد ورقة ابنتي حتي ولو كانت اجابتها خطأ وانا اثق في انها من  المتفوقيقن.    منا شعرنا به من مرارة لا احد يمكن ان يشعر بها غير انا  ووالدها ومن في موقفي من عام تقريبا ونحن نسهر ونتعب ابنتي كانت تخرج من  الساعة الثامنه صباحا لتعوجد الساعة الثامنة مساء وكانت تأكل بالشارع وتقول  لي انا ابذل كل ما في وسعي حتي لا اقصر وفي النهاية يحدث ذلك . 


هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2016)

تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* قالت اميرة ذكريا جوهر في اول حوار" للمتحدون " انا طالبة في المرحلة  الثانوية بقسم علمي علوم دفعة عام 2016 حديث في يوم 5يونيو الماضي بامتحان  اللغة العربية قمت بالاجابة علي جميع الاسئلة بالامتحان وفي هذا اليوم اشاد  استاذي استاذ محمد بكل ما اجاوبة . وفي يوم امتحان مادة اللغة الانجليزية  فوجئت برئيس لجنة المشرفة علي المدرسة التي بها يقول يا اميرة كراسة اجابتك  في اللغة العربية فارغة ولا يوجد بها اي اجابات كيف هذا وكانت الجملة  كالصاعقة والاكثر من ذلك فاجئني قبل بدء الامتحان بدقائق ما جعلني في حالة  نفسية سيئة جدا فاجابته بان اجابتي جميع الاسئلة بالكامل واذا صدق بالفعل  ان كراسة الاجابة الخاصة بي فارغة كان من المقرر قانونا ان يحرر لي مراقب  اللجنة محضرا بذلك طبقا لتعليمات وزارة التربية والتعليم. انا كل ما اطلبة  هو كراستي انا تعبت عام كامل وفي النهاية يحدث معي هذا لا علاقة لي بطالبات  غير ولكن الامر يخصني كراستي تمت تغييرها وجميع الدلائل تؤكد ذلك كثيرا من  الطلاب تركت كراسات اجاباتها بدون حل ولم يصل اخطار بذلك معني وصول اخطار  بذلك باسمي للجنة اي انه لا يوجد محضر بذلك اي انا علي حق .


هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون*


----------



## philanthropist (8 يونيو 2016)

متابعة


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 يونيو 2016)

حاجه جديده الصفر ده بس كويس 
انهم بلغوا قبل ما تاخد صفر فى كل المواد
لكن مش عارفه فى حاجات غريبه بتحصل مش مفهومه 
ولا انا قادراحكم على حد ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> حاجه جديده الصفر ده بس كويس
> انهم بلغوا قبل ما تاخد صفر فى كل المواد
> لكن مش عارفه فى حاجات غريبه بتحصل مش مفهومه
> ولا انا قادراحكم على حد ربنا يرحمنا


*هو القصه دى تثبت ان رئيس الكنترول عايز يحمى نفسه لأن فيه ورقه فاضيه من غير محضر طيب السؤال بقى لازم حد يشيل الليله
مين هيشيلها بقى 
طبعا الاجابه هى المراقبين الغلبانين المنقولين من محافظة لمحافظة بدون عائد مادى فى ظل تكليف وطنى يكافئ الاستدعاء للتجنيد وطبعا البنت الصفر محفوظلها وان كانت مريم خدت اى حقوق تبقى هى تاخد

يمكن الجانب الايجابى فى الموضوع ان محدش هيقدر يقرب على ورقاتها فى باقى المواد لكن كده العربى ضاع ولاعزاء

نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عندها وقف عند ماده واحده*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]PKwg472QBfQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 يونيو 2016)

هو ايه حكايه المنيا؟؟؟ بس اللي انا مش فاهماه ازاي حد بلغها من الكنترول؟؟؟ هو ده ممكن يحصل ان حد يبلغ الطالب ان ورقه فيه مشكله بعد ما يوصل الكنترول؟؟ مش يمكن تبقا مريضة نفسيا ديه كمان؟؟؟ :smil16: انا بس بحضركو للي هيتقال علشان احنا عندنا ناس هنا ماشاء الله يعني بتشخص من علي بعد وعارفه كل خفايا الأحداث اللي احنا الغلابه الساذجين المخدوعين منعرفهاش:w00t::w00t:
خلينا منسبقش الأحداث ونشوف ايه اللي هيحصل


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*


paul iraqe قال:







صديقي العزيز

هل هناك احتمال ( اقول احتمال فقط ) ان يكونوا المسيحيين اكثر شطارة وذكاء دراسي من المسلمين ؟

ام انها (متعمدة ومقصودة كما قلت حضرتك ) لاسباب اخرى ؟

وشكرا


أنقر للتوسيع...

حتى يمكن اجابتك على السؤال الاول باسلوب علمى مبنى على اسس علمية - فلابد من عمل دراسة ميدانية بعينة منتظمة مع تحديد عدد العينة " المفحوصين " من كلا الطرفين - و اظن ان عمل دراسة من هذا النوع سوف لا يسمح الطرف الاخر بإجرائها مُسبقا - حتى لا نشعر بجدوانا ولا اهميتنا ولا ثُقلنا
لكن فى المجمل استطيع القول ان الاجابه هى ( لا ) 
ذلك لان يوجد العديد من الطلاب المتميزين و النجباء بالمسلمين ايضا
فا الديانة ليست ذات دلالة او شرط فى التفوق و النبوغ - لكنه العدد ( نسبة و تناسب فقط ) لذا يبدو لنا ظاهريا ان بالمسيحيين هم اكثر تفوقا - نظرا لاستهدافهم عن قصد

اما بالنسبة للسؤال الثانى فهذه الاحداث اراها متعمدة و مقصودة مع سبق الاصرار و الترصد
و ايضا بخلفية لها علاقة بالتساؤل الاول
لان الضحية المنشودة هى مسيحية = مواطنة درجة ثانية و هم ينظرون الينا نظرة إستحقار و اننا اقرب للحيوانات من الادميين 
فعندما يؤخذ ما لدينا و يخونون العهد و الامانه - طاب وماله يعنى احنا حا نعمل ايه ماهو كل حاجة فى ايديهم و لن ناخذ لا حق ولا باطل منهم و هم بيحبو يتكتلو ضدنا و يدفعونا الثمن
هذا اشبه بانك تمتلك قطة او كلب و تريد ( إذا جاز ذلك ) باخذ قطعة إكسسوار منه ككليه مثلا او كبد - لك علما بانه هنا سيموت - طاب وماله ماهو المسلم اولى من (( هذا الكلب ))  
هذا هو منطلق تفكيرهم + سلوكهم


*


----------



## grges monir (8 يونيو 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو ايه حكايه المنيا؟؟؟ بس اللي انا مش فاهماه ازاي حد بلغها من الكنترول؟؟؟ هو ده ممكن يحصل ان حد يبلغ الطالب ان ورقه فيه مشكله بعد ما يوصل الكنترول؟؟ مش يمكن تبقا مريضة نفسيا ديه كمان؟؟؟ :smil16: انا بس بحضركو للي هيتقال علشان احنا عندنا ناس هنا ماشاء الله يعني بتشخص من علي بعد وعارفه كل خفايا الأحداث اللي احنا الغلابه الساذجين المخدوعين منعرفهاش:w00t::w00t:
> خلينا منسبقش الأحداث ونشوف ايه اللي هيحصل


انا برضة مش فاهم زيك روز
هما لحقوا يصححوا؟؟؟؟
ما هو عشان تتعرف ورقة مين دى
بيتحط الرقم السرى فى الاخر المرادف  للاسم
عشان ساعة التصحيح محدش يعرف ورقة مين دى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الناس دى ثابت مرحلة الخطأ ووصلت لمرحلة الفجور
> لأن بعد الضجة الاعلاميه لموضوع مريم تاكدوا ان اى قصة تانيه هيبقى صوتها اقل بكتير من صوت مريم
> *​


*إستنتاجك فى محلة - اخى سمعان
خصوصا ان عمليات الغش الجماعى و الغاء امتحان الدين بعد اكتشاف تسريبه و تاجيلة هى حوادث غير مسبوقة فى الثانوية العامة
علاوة على تحدى الصفحات الالكترونية على النت للوزارة بهذا الشكل الفج - و بالطبع سيطير فيها الوزير ( لكن ليس الان ) لكن بعد انتهاء الامتحانات "إجراء دبلوماسى ايديولوجى " و نستطيع الجزم بانه طار خلاص
لكن هو الان اشبه بعربة القطار التى فُصلت عن القطار فهى لاتزال تسير لكن الى متى ؟
فهذه الاحداث الجسام ستتطغى على مسرح الاحداث ، خصوصا انه سيعاد امتحان الدين وفق ما اعلن
*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> ه*و ايه حكايه المنيا؟؟؟ بس اللي انا مش فاهماه ازاي حد بلغها من الكنترول؟؟؟ هو ده ممكن يحصل ان حد يبلغ الطالب ان ورقه فيه مشكله بعد ما يوصل الكنترول؟؟ *


*انا معاكى فى ان المنيا اصبحت تحتل مرتبة لا تحسد عليها فى التعصب و الفساد و ها هى بدات تتفجر لتعلن عن نفسها 
1 - صفر مريم بالعام الماضى
2 - سيدة المنيا 
3 - و الان صفر جديد لاميرة جوهر - طالبة مسيحية من المنيا ايضا
ما الذى يجرى هناك بالمنيا ؟
- - - 
موضوع تبليغ الطالبة بورقتها البيضاء - هذا نتيجة إجراء رسمى و مُتبع

فى حال عدم وجود محضر إثبات حالة لورقة لم يجاوب بها الطالب فى امتحانات الشهادات ( ثانوى " عام / فنى " و ايضا إعدادية ) فحين استلام اوراق الاجابات بالكنترول بيتم عمل " مُناقضة " اشبه بتبليغ يعود الى رئيس اللجنة الوارد منها شوال الاجابات 
و بيُستتبع ذلك بتحقيق على يد مُحقق من قبل القطاع الذى تتبع له لجنة المدرسة التى تم بها ذلك
و بالتالى فا ثانى يوم بيتم توصيل هذه المُناقضة لرئيس اللجنة - بظرف مغلق متشمع موقع و مختوم من الكنترول ، و بيستلمة رئيس اللجنة بالتوقيع بدفتر خاص باليوم و التاريخ و الساعة
و بالطبع يعلم ان نتيجة هذه المناقضة هى تحقيق و مسائلة قانونية تطال ( الملاحظين الذين تم الامتحان بتواجدهما داخل غرفة الامتحان " الفصل اللجنة " + مراقب الدور + المراقب الاول + رئيس كنترول اللجنة و انتهاء برئيس اللجنة شخصيا )
و بالتالى فا الجميع قد اعلم بناء على التحقيق الذى تم معهم
و بعد ذلك و حتى يتاكد رئيس اللجنة " بنفسة " من الاحداث ذهب ليتاكد بنفسة من المعلومات التى قيلت له من الملاحظين و مراقب الدور و الذى بناء على هذا التاكد سيدلى باقوالة فى التحقيق (( حتى يبرىء نفسة " سواء بشخصة و العاملين من تحتة بإعتبارة مسئولا عن سلامة الاجراءات و سير الامتحان باللجنة ككل ))
لهذا ذهب اليها و إستفسر منها بنفسة لان الموضوع يمسة مباشرة
- - -
ارجو ان اكون اوضحت لحضرتك سبب إستغرابك او تساؤلك*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هو القصه دى تثبت ان رئيس الكنترول عايز يحمى نفسه لأن فيه ورقه فاضيه من غير محضر طيب السؤال بقى لازم حد يشيل الليله
> مين هيشيلها بقى
> طبعا الاجابه هى المراقبين الغلبانين المنقولين من محافظة لمحافظة بدون عائد مادى فى ظل تكليف وطنى يكافئ الاستدعاء للتجنيد وطبعا البنت الصفر محفوظلها وان كانت مريم خدت اى حقوق تبقى هى تاخد
> *


*عندك حق = اوافقك 100X100
خصوصا ان الكنترول هو جهه اعلى و كلامة هوا اللى بيمشى*


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> يمكن الجانب الايجابى فى الموضوع ان محدش هيقدر يقرب على ورقاتها فى باقى المواد لكن كده العربى ضاع ولاعزاء
> 
> نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عندها وقف عند ماده واحده
> [/B]


*و ما ادراك عزيزى ؟
و ما الذى سيمنع الكنترول من التكرار ؟
فها انت رديت على الفكرة بان اللى اخذتة مريم تاخذه اميرة 
- - -
ارى هذه الاحداث متعمدة عن قصد و مختارة بدقة و عناية و لن ناخذ اى حق ولا باطل معهم
و ستتكرر مرارا - آسف للتشاؤم ، لكن هذا فكرى و رايى و ما استشفيته من مجريات الاحداث
فا لماذا اذن لا نرى هذه الاحداث تحدث مع طالبة " مُسلمة " ؟ فقط المسيحيات هم من تتكرر معهم ؟*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*فضيحة جديدة في الثانوية..

تقدم زكريا جوهر ولي أمر طالبة ثانوية عامة، ببلاغ إلي قسم شرطة مركز أبو قرقاص بالمنيا، حمل رقم 4597 لسنة 2016، يفيد بأن نجلته "أميرة" طالبة بقسم علمي علوم بالثانوي العام فوجئت أثناء تأديتها لامتحان اللغة الإنجليزية بمدرسة قاسم أمين الإعدادية بنات بأبوقرقاص، بأن رئيس اللجنة يخبرها بأن ورقة إجابتها في مادةاللغة العربية بلا أي إجابات.

وأضاف البلاغ أن مسئول بكنترول أسيوط أكد لوالد الطالبة أيضا أنه ليس هناك أي شئ مكتوب في ورقة الإجابة، ولا يوجد محضر تم تحريره بلجنة الامتحان بمعرفة المراقبين يفيد بأن الورقه فارغة، ولم يقوموا بعمل محضر امتناع عن الإجابة.

وأضاف والد الطالبة، إبنتي أبلغتني بما حدث فلم أصدق الأمر في البداية ثم تمكنت من التواصل مع مسئول الكنترول بأسيوط تليفونيا، وعندما شرحت له الأمر أبلغني أنه بمراجعة كراسة الإجابة الخاصة بابنتي وتبين بالفعل أنها فارغة تماماً، ولا يوجد إلا رقم الجلوس "725313" والمقرر أدائها الامتحان بنفس الرقم بمدرسة قاسم أمين الإعدادية بنات بمدينة أبو قرقاص، وبتوجهي إلي قسم شرطة أبو قرقاص، لتحرير محضر بالواقعة، طالبوني بالتوجه إلي وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم لتقديم شكوي هناك، ثم العودة للقسم مرة أخري لتحرير المحضر وبالفعل تقابلت مع وكيل الوزارة، وتم تشكيل لجنتين من المديرية الأولي ستتوجه إلي المدرسة التي تمتحن بها ابنتي والثانية إلي كنترول محافظة أسيوط وتوجهت عقب ذلك إلي قسم أبوقرقاص وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة.​*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *انا معاكى فى ان المنيا اصبحت تحتل مرتبة لا تحسد عليها فى التعصب و الفساد و ها هى بدات تتفجر لتعلن عن نفسها
> 1 - صفر مريم بالعام الماضى
> 2 - سيدة المنيا
> 3 - و الان صفر جديد لاميرة جوهر - طالبة مسيحية من المنيا ايضا
> ...



شكرًا علي ردّك ، انا بصراحة كنت اول مرة اعرف ان حد من الكنترول ممكن يبلغ الطالب بمشكلة في ورقه بعد الامتحان 
انا بصراحة مش فاهمه ايه اللي بيحصل؟؟؟ حاجة اخر عك في كل حاجة ، ديه مش امتحانات، ديه حرب عالمية


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2016)

وزاره فاشله​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *عندك حق = اوافقك 100X100
> خصوصا ان الكنترول هو جهه اعلى و كلامة هوا اللى بيمشى*
> 
> *و ما ادراك عزيزى ؟
> ...


*مستحيل يتكرر السيناريو فى باقى المواد للاسباب دى
+الأول ان  البنت هتحمى نفسها سواء بتصوير ورقة الاجابة فى كل امتحان عن طريق كاميرا موبايل اوكاميرا عاديه
++الثانى ان المراقب اللى هيدخل هو كمان هيحمى نفسه بتصوير ورقة اجابتها على موبايله فى حالة استدعاؤه للتحقيق ليكون دليل معه خصوصا ان المدرسين طافح بيهم الكيلمن الوزاره دى
++ الثالث ان زملائها هيركزوا معاها جدا ليكونوا شهود ضد الوزارة
++++ اكتشاف الموضوع بدرى هيخلى الاعلام هيصحصح مع البنت بعد خروجها من كل لجنه
+++++الوزاره تم وصمها بالفساد الكبير والمتغلغل لأعلى قياداتها بعد تسريب الامتحانات وبالتالى ستصبح الطرف الاقل تصديقا فى الموضوع
++++++ الشكاوى السنه دى ستكون اكبر بما لايقاس من العام الماضى فى ظل شعور اولياء الامور بالخسه والنداله من قبل الوزاره فى تسريب امتحاناتها وده هيكون داعم كبير لحق اى حد
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2016)

* أول مستند يؤكد صدق واقعة أميرة ذكريا بالمنيا*

    منذ 32 دقيقه June 9, 2016, 3:20 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* حصلت الاقباط متحدون علي اول مستند يثبت حقيقة قيام الطالبة اميرة ذكريا  جوهر طالبة ابو قرقاص والمعروفة اعلاميا " بطالبة اللغة العربية " وهي ورقة  اسئلة الطالبة ومدون عليها اجاباتها التي قامت بها بكراسة الاجابة والتي  تؤكد انه من المستيل ان يجيب طالب علي كل هذة الاسئلة ويترك كراسته فارغة.  اميرة ذكريا اكدت انها تفعل ذلك في كل امتاناتها حتي لا تخطأ بالشطب في  كراسة الاجابة وليساعدها علي سرد المعلومات والاجابات في كراسة الاجابة  بصورة منمقة وواضحة لا ترهق المصحح.


هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

*  تعليم المنيا   قضية   اميرة ذكريا   تم تحويلها لغرفة عمليات الوزارة*

    منذ 33 دقيقه June 9, 2016, 3:19 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* قال رمضان عبد الحميد وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم بالمنيا، ردا علي واقعة  الطالبة اميرة ذكريا والمعروفة اعلاميا " بطالبة اللغة العربية " حول واقعة  تبديل ورقتها كما ذكرت الطالبة وتغييرها باخري فارغة ان الموضوع برمته في  غرفة العمليات المركزية لوزارة التربية والتعليم ، وهذا شأن الغرفة في هذا  الأمر وكل الأمور من هذا القبيل. اضاف عبد الحميد الامتحانات تسير بشكل  طبيعي والطالبة تؤدي باقي المواد الخاصة بها بلجنتها بصورة طبيعية وقد تقدم  والدها لي بشكوي ويتم الان فحصها من قبل الوزارة رأسا .


هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون*


----------



## soul & life (9 يونيو 2016)

منكم لله يا شوية ابالسة  ربنا يستر وميقولوش البنت مختلة عقليا ولا ابليسة وعاملة حدوتة 
علشان تدارى على خبيتها .. التعليم فى مصر اصبح عار وهنجنى عن قريب اجيال معقدة وعقيمة بسبب فشل منظومة وضمائر ماتت


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> مستحيل يتكرر السيناريو فى باقى المواد للاسباب دى
> +الأول ان  البنت هتحمى نفسها سواء بتصوير ورقة الاجابة فى كل امتحان عن طريق كاميرا موبايل اوكاميرا عاديه
> *


*من المؤكد عزيزى سمعان اننا جميعا نريد كل الخير لابنتنا اميرة و ان تاخذ حقها تالت و متلت
و نحن هنا بصدد تبادل الاراء و الافكار كنوع من تفهم الامر من جانب و حتى تمر ازمة اميرة بكل خير و تاخذ حقها
على اننا و فى خضم الاحداث ربما " نسهو عن بعض الثوابت " -
فمن اين لها دخول اللجنة بالموبايل ؟ ما بالنا بكاميرا ؟
وفق التعليمات لهذا العام فبيتم تفتيش الطلاب من على الباب الرئيسى لدخول الطلاب الى المدرسة " مقر اللجنة " و بيتم التفتيش الذاتى و حقائب الطلاب و كما علمنا ان هناك بعد ذلك بوابات الكترونية و بعض اللجان " المدارس " بعصا الكترونية حتى فى حال تعمد الاخفاء كبين طيات الملابس تكشفها العصا
اضف الى ذلك التركيز المقصود و المتعمد و المبالغ فيه علينا نحن المسيحيين بالذات
فالمسلمون بيرشدو عننا حتى و ان لم نسمع بذلك مباشرة منهم
و حتى لو افترضنا ان احدهم نجح بـ " تهريب " موبايل الى داخل غرفة الامتحان " الفصل اللجنة " فبمجرد لمح ذلك - بيعرض حاملة الى الغاء امتحانة
و بناء على ما تقدم - فا لست اوافقك الراى " هذه المرة "*


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> ++الثانى ان المراقب اللى هيدخل هو كمان هيحمى نفسه بتصوير ورقة اجابتها على موبايله فى حالة استدعاؤه للتحقيق ليكون دليل معه خصوصا ان المدرسين طافح بيهم الكيلمن الوزاره دى
> *


*ممنوع على السادة الملاحظين الاثنين الذى يؤدى الطلاب امتحاناتهم معهم بغرفة الامتحان حيازة او فتح هواتفهم اسناء سير امتحان هذا العام
فا لو حدث كما تقول و رغب احد الملاحظين فعل ذلك - تاكد عزيزى ان باقى طلاب غرفة الامتحان لن يهداو و سيقولون " اشمعنى الاستاذ دخل بموبايلة و احنا لا و **ستصير هوجة داخل اللجنة الفصل و لن يهداو الابتدخل رئيس اللجان لينهى هذا الامر فى الحال و التو " هذا بخلاف التحقيق و التبعات على كل من الملاحظين و مراقب الدور الذى لم يمر ولم يهتم ولا سعى للحفاظ على هدوء اللجان التى هى تحت اشرافة
هذا بخلاف الطلاب الفلتان عيارهم - فسيخرجون من اللجنة و الى النت و بالتالى الاعلام ... الخ
ليس من السهل و لو حتى على سبيل سعى الملاحظين فتح هواتفهم و تصوير ورقة اجابة لطالب " خلينا واقعيين "
حيث ان مثل هذه الاحداث حتما ستصل " عبر مراقب الدور " الى رئيس اللجنة و الذى سيسعى بكل جهدة لمنع بل و محو هذا التصوير" ان حصل " و حا يهدىء من الملاحظين بـ انافى اتصالات على اعلى مستوى مع الوزير و المحافظ و هما اكدولى انكم براءة و مش محتاجين للتصوير و دا فيه خطر عليكو .... الخ من انواع التبطيط لان الملاحظين هما اللى حايشيلو الليلة لينجو الاخرين - فا لو نجحو لوضعو الكنترول و النيابة و الوزارة فى لب العركة (( على الفاضى )) - لان الكنترول جهه اعلى  تماما كما حدث مع مريم بالعام الماضى!!!!!!!!!*


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> ++ الثالث ان زملائها هيركزوا معاها جدا ليكونوا شهود ضد الوزارة
> *


*لا اوافقك هذا الراى " بتاتا " -
جميع و اكرر " جميع " طلاب الثانوية ما يهمة هو مصلحتة الشخصية فقط
و لن ترى احدا يُناصر طالب زميلة فى واقعة  " إنعك " فيها وحدة و لن يقف بجوارها احد
هل تتذكر بالعام الماضى اى طالبة ممن هن محيطات بمريم باللجنة وقفت بجوارها ؟
- - - 
اما البنود 4 و 5 و 6 فا انا معك تماما و اوافقك الراى فيهم 100X100*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2016)

*الأخ اكليماندوس صدقنى اللى انا قولتهولك ده هيحصل البنت هتدخل بموبايل او كاميرا hd هتسيبها مع المراقب لحد ماتنهى الامتحان وبعد نهاية الوقت هيتم استخدام الكاميرا كضمان حق تحت اشراف الجميع واوكد لك ان الجميع سيتعاون معها تماما فى ذلك لحماية انفسهم سواء مراقبين او رئيس دور او رئيس لجنه لأن التحقيق سيطالهم بالدرجة الأولى
كمان محدش هيقدر يمنعها لأن محدش حصل معاه اللى حصل معاها فى تاريخ الثانويه العامه كله فبالتالى البنت دى هتكون استثناء من كل القوانين واناشخصيا لو المراقب بتاعها هوافق على ده وهتحدى كل القوانين ولو عايزين يلغوا ندبى للامتحانات يبقى ياريت ده عز المطلوب
*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

اخى سمعان

تاكد تماما اننى لست ضدها و لا ضد " اى احد "
فا انا اتمنى ان تاخذ حقها كما قلت " تالت و متلت "


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> اخى سمعان
> 
> تاكد تماما اننى لست ضدها و لا ضد " اى احد "
> فا انا اتمنى ان تاخذ حقها كما قلت " تالت و متلت "


*ومين قال انت ضدها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*استدعاء رئيس لجنة في اختفاء ورقة إجابة 
امتحان طالبة بالثانوية






استدعت النيابة العامة بمركز أبو قرقاص جنوب محافظة المنيا، برئاسة المستشار أحمد نادي، رئيس لجنة مدرسة قاسم أمين الإعدادية بنات، التي تعقد بها إحدى اللجان امتحانات الثانوية العامة، لسؤال في البلاغ رقم 4597 إداري مركز أبو قرقاص، المقدم من ولي أمر طالبة بالصف الثالث يفيد اختفاء أوراق إجابات ابنته في مادة اللغة العربية.

كما استدعت النيابة ملاحظي لجنة الطالبة في مادة اللغة العربية، ومراقب الدور، ومراقب أول اللجنة، ومعاوني الكنترول، الذين مرت على أيديهم ورقة الطالبة لسؤالهم حول بلاغ ولي أمر الطالبة بتبديل إجابات ابنته في مادة اللغة العربية، رغم عدم تحرير مسئولي اللجنة محضرا بامتناعها عن الإجابة، وهو الإجراء الذي يعني عدم اتخاذه أن الطالبة قامت بالإجابة فعليا في كراسة إجابتها.

وكانت نيابة أبو قرقاص بالمنيا، برئاسة أحمد نادي، مدير النيابة، قد فتحت تحقيقا في بلاغ زكريا جوهر فليته، ولي أمر الطالبة أميرة زكريا جوهر، الطالبة بالصف الثالث الثانوي شعبة علمي علوم، باختفاء إجابات ابنته في مادة اللغة العربية، بعدما اكتشف مسئولو كنترول قطاع أسيوط، أن كراسة إجابات الطالبة خالية من الكتابة، على الرغم من عدم تحرر مراقبو اللجنة التي تمتحن أمامها الطالبة محضرا بامتناعها عن الإجابة، وهو ما يعني أنها سلمت كراستها للملاحظين غير خاوية.

واتهم ولي أمر الطالبة في بلاغه الذي حمل رقم 4597 إداري مركز أبو قرقاص لسنة 2016، مجهولين ضمن المسئولين عن امتحانات الثانوية العامة بالمنيا، بتبديل أوراق إجابات ابنته أميرة ووضع أوراق بيضاء واختلاس إجابات ابنته.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*تعليم المنيا يستدعيظ¨ من زملاء أميرة ذكريا للوقوف علي حقيقة الواقعة






استدعي رمضان عبد الحميد وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم بالمنيا ملاحظي ومشرفي لجنة امتحان الطالبة اميرة ذكريا جوهر والمعروفة اعلاميا بطالبة اللغة العربية بالاضافة الي ظ¨ من زملائها المتواجدين باللجنة الممتحن بها لسماع اقوالهم واكد ذكريا جوهر والد الفتاة ان جميع الشهود اثبتوا صدق اقوال اميرة وانها كانت تجيب علي الاسئلة بصورة ملفته واكد الملاحظين انهم قاموا بعد اوراق الاجابة الخاصة بها داخل الكراسة وكانت 16 ورقة واذا كانت غير مجيبة لتم تحرير محضر بالواقعه وهذا لم يحدث اضاف والد الطالبة انتاب زملاء اميرة حالة من الغضب امام وكيل الوزارة ومطالبته باظهار كراسة اجابة وميلتهم وان ما حدث من الوارد حدوثه معهم ولا يكتشف الا يوم النتيجة ووقتها سيكون كل شئ انتهي​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*والدة أميرة ذكريا تناشد السيسي التدخل لحل أزمة ابنتها






ناشدت والدة الطالبة أميرة ذكريا جوهر طالبة الثانوية العامة، والمعروفة إعلاميا بـ"طالبة اللغة العربية" بالمنيا الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي، سماع صوتها كأم حرمت نفسها وزوجها من كل شيء لتري أبنائها في الصفوف الأولي لتقدم جيلا يساهم في رفعة وطنها، كما طالبهم في خطاباته منذ تولية منصب رئيس للجمهورية.   أضافت الأم: ابنتي تعبت جدا وتعبنا معها طوال العام الماضي كانت تخرج من الثامنة صباحا لتعود في الثامنة مساء لأخذ دروسها كانت تتناول أطعمتها بالشارع لتتمكن من الالتحاق بدروسها، والمحافظة علي مستواها الطيب منعنا أنفسنا من كل شيء أنا ووالدها لنراها متفوقة وكانت كذلك واليوم سوف يحصد أخر حق ابنتي، وأسرة أخري حق أسرتي فأناشدك التدخل إذا كانت علي حق أعطها إياه وإذا لم تكن فلك الحق في عقابها.
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (10 يونيو 2016)

*أول لقاء مصور مع ضحية الثانوية العامة الجديدة

[YOUTUBE]-hSWjdKEZ1g[/YOUTUBE]



​*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يونيو 2016)

*



			طبعا  الاجابه هى المراقبين الغلبانين المنقولين من محافظة لمحافظة بدون عائد  مادى فى ظل تكليف وطنى يكافئ الاستدعاء للتجنيد وطبعا البنت الصفر محفوظلها  وان كانت مريم خدت اى حقوق تبقى هى تاخد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


رئيس اللجنة بيمضى ......
والمراقبيين بيمضوا على الورق الاجابة 
لو مفييش الاثنين يقبى هيشيلوا الليلة 
لو موجودة ليس لهم ذنب
*


----------



## كليماندوس (10 يونيو 2016)

*حوار مع محمد فكري – مدرس اللغة العربية
 شاهد إثبات واقعة أميرة زكريا






اكد محمد فكري مدرس اللغة العربية بالمدرسة الثانوية الفكرية بنات بابو قرقاص وهو شاهد اثبات صدق واقعة ” اميرة زكريا ” والمعروفة اعلاميا ” بطالبة اللغة العربية “.
من المستحيل ان تترك طالبة زي اميرة كراسة الاجابة فارغة بهذة الكلمات بدا حديثة مؤكدا انه يتابع مستواها منذ اربع شهور قبل بدء الامتحانات وكان مستواها رائع لدرجة انني كنت احفز باقي زميلاتها بها وطالبتهم مرارا وتكرارا ن يجلسوا معها في المراجعة الاخيرة للتعلم منها.
اضاف المدرس في يوم الامتحان كنت اول من يلقاها وكانت معنوياتها مرتفعه جدا واعطتني ورقة الاسئلة للمراجعة وكانت مدونه عليها الاجابات بالقلم الرصاص وبها اسمها وابلغتني انها اجابت الامتحان في 16 صفحة كاملة وبالمراجعة معها ومع مطابقة ما دونته في ورقة الاسئلة من المستحيل ان يجيب طالب علي الاسئلة بكراسة الاسئلة بشكل صحيح ويترك كراسة الاجابة فارغة بهذة الصورة بل ووجدت انها لن تقل مستواها عن 77 درجة من اصل 80 باقصي تقدير.
تابع مدرس اللغة العربية ” مش طالبة زي اميرة تسيب الورقة فارغة ” بالاضافة الي المستوي النفسي الخاص بها رائع وثابت لا يوجد اضطراب ذهني حتي لا يدعي احد انها رغم تفوقها يمكن ان تصاب بحالة نفسية تجعلها تترك الامتحان فارغ مثل بعض الطالبات فانا عرض عليا طالبات كثيرة ولكن من المستحيل ان تترك اميرة ورقتها فارغة.
دلل المدرس علي موقف اميرة ان قانونا في حالة ترك الطالب الكراسة فارغة لابد من تحرير محضر بذلك ويوقع علية الطالب والملاحظين لبرائة زمة الملاحظ وحمايته وحماية الطالب في نفس الوقت واذا اجاب الطالب يتم التوقيع علي كراسة الاجابة بان بها اجابات وفي حالة عدم وجود محضر ” يبقي الكراسة سليمة ” وتم الاجابة بها والدليل ان الملاحظ رئاها ووقع عليها ورئيس الكنترول وقع عليها وبذلك ” اميرة جاوبت في كراسة الاجابة ” ولم تتركها فارغة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (12 يونيو 2016)

*ما الذى يحدث بكنترول المنــــــيا

كارثة جديدة تشهدها مدارس محافظة المنيا








كارثة جديدة تشهدها مدارس التربية والتعليم بمحافظة المنيا، فى نتائج وامتحانات الشهادة الإعدادية، وذلك بعد ساعات فقط من واقعة ضياع أوراق إجابة إحدى الطالبات فى الثانوية العامة، وتدعى أميرة زكريا جوهر، الطالبة بالصف الثالث الثانوى بالمنيا، حيث فوجئت لبنى حربى أحمد رجب، الطالبة بالشهادة الإعدادية فى مدرسة البسقلون الإعدادية المشتركة، التابعة لإدارة العدوة التعليمية بمحافظة المنيا، والتى حصلت على الدرجات النهائية فى جميع المواد، بأنها حصلت على صفر فى العلوم ودرجة ونصف فقط فى الهندسة.

تقدمت لبنى بشكوى إلى مديرية التربيه والتعليم، وشكل رمضان عبد الحميد وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم بالمحافظة، لجنة برئاسة الدكتور على عبد السلام وكيل المديرية، وعضوية أعضاء من توجيه الرياضيات والعلوم، لإعادة فحص ومراجعة أوراق إجابات الطالبة، ومطابقتها بباقى الأوراق، والتى عثر على أوراق إجاباتها بمادة العلوم بيضاء، وحصلت على صفر، رغم تفوقها وحصولها على الدرجات النهائية فى باقى المواد.

وقال وكيل الوزارة إنة فى حالة التأكد من وجود أخطاء، سيتم إحالة المخالفين للتحقيق.

يذكر ان الطالبة لبنى حصلت على الدرجة النهائية فى الفصل الدراسى الأول، وكشف الفحص الأولى عدم مطابقة ورقة إجابة الطالبة فى مادتى العلوم والهندسة، مع خط الطالبة، ما دفع والدها حربى أحمد رجب أبو بكر، إلى تقديم شكاوى جماعية للمسؤلين، جاء فيها: تقدمت نجلتى لامتحان الشهادة الإعدادية بمدرسة البسقلون الإعدادية المشتركة برقم جلوس 4214.

وأضاف فى شكواه: وأعلنت نتيجة الفصل الدراسى الثانى، بحصول نجلتى على مجموع 104درجة، ليرتفع المجموع الكلى إلى 229,5 درجة، إلا أننا فوجئنا بالاتى: حصول نجلتى على "صفر" فى مادة العلوم، رغم حصولها على 19,5 درجة بالفصل الدراسى الأول، وبالاطلاع بصفة شخصية، تبين أن الورقة بيضاء لاتحتوى على أى معلومات. وأيضا حصول نجلتى على 1,5 درجة فى مادة الهندسة، وبالاطلاع أيضا بشكل ودى فوجئنا بأن المحتوى لايطابق خط نجلتى، ويمكن إعادة الاستكتاب.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (12 يونيو 2016)

*10 نقاط متشابهة بين أميرة زكريا ومريم ملاك
 ضحايا الثانوية العامة






اجتمعت الطالبتان مريم ملاك والمعروفة اعلاميا بطالبة صفر الثانوية العاة والطالبة اميرة زكريا والمعروفة اعلاميا بطالبة اللغة العربية علي عدد من النقاط المتشابهه التي تقرب الواقعتين لبعض

@–  الطالبتان من ابناء محافظة المنيا التابعين للمنطقة الجنوبية.
@–  الطالبتان يخضعان طبقا لنظام الثانوية العامة الي كنترول قطاع اسيوط.
@–  المستوي الاجتماعي والاقتصادي للطالبتين متوسط ولم نسمع منهما عن وجود اي علاقة بينهما وبين ايا من المسئولين ذو مكانه مرموقة بالدولة او قيادة معينة .
@–  اتفق الشهود ومدرسي الطالبتين علي مستواهما الممتاز والملحوظ في جميع المواد.
@–  الطالبتان بقسم علمي علوم وطموحاتهم ومستواهم التعليمي يؤهلهما للالتحاق بكلية الطب او الصيدلة.
@–  ادت الطالبتان امتحان نهاية العام خارج المدرسة المقيدتان بها الاولي لكونها منازل والثانية بمدرسة قاسم امين الاعدادية بابو قرقاص.
@–  تستخدم الطالبتان اليد اليسري في الكتابة منذ الصغر  ويظهر ذلك في وضوح الخط وجودته
@–  رفع تعليم المنيا يده عن التدخل في الواقعة وارسالها الي الادارة المركزية بوزارة التربية والتعليم بالقاهرة لإبراء ذمته.
@–  المادة المشتركة في اظهار الازمة بين الطالبتان هي اللغة العربية ففي واقعة الطالبة مريم كانت الإجابات المدونة بالكراسة المنسوبة اليها والتي اعتمد عليها الطب الشرعي لمضاهاتها بخطها هي العربي لان باقي الأوراق فارغة وفي المادة التي تم تبديل كراسة أميرة هي ايضا العربي.
@–  الطالبتان من أقباط المحافظة والخاضعين لايبارشية واحدة يرأسها أسقف واحد.​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2016)

مفيش فايييده قولت لكم بتحصل من سنيييييين و ملهاش حل -- حتى لو وصلوا للى اخد وقتها-- ملهااش حل--


----------



## كليماندوس (12 يونيو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مفيش فايييده قولت لكم بتحصل من سنيييييين و ملهاش حل -- حتى لو وصلوا للى اخد وقتها-- ملهااش حل--


*و إشمعنى المنيا اللى بيحصل فى كونترولاتها هذه المهازل اللى عمالة تتكرر!!!​*


----------



## كليماندوس (12 يونيو 2016)

*يبدو انه عند حق اخت حبـــــو- و كلامك بادى يتحقق

معاقبة مسؤولين بعد اختفاء أوراق إجابات طالبة في امتحانات الثانوية







قال محمد سعد، نائب رئيس امتحانات الثانوية العامة، إن عمليات القبض على المسؤولين عن صفحات الغش الإلكتروني مازالت مستمرة بالتعاون مع وزارة الداخلية.
وأضاف سعد، في تصريحات خاصة لـ"الفجر"، أن الوزارة بدأت عمليات التصحيح في امتحانات مواد اللغتين العربية والإنجليزية.
وحول واقعة الطالبة أميرة زكريا جوهر بلجنة مدرسة قاسم أمين الإعدادية بنات بأبو قرقاص في المنيا وهي لجنة تتبع كنترول أسيوط، والتي قدمت بلاغ للنيابة يفيد باختفاء ورقة الإجابة الخاصة بها لامتحان اللغة العربية، قال سعد، إن الورقة لم تدخل إلى الكنترول، وبالفعل قد وجدنا الورقة بدون أي إجابات، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة.
وأكد أنه تم إحالة 2 من ملاحظين اللجنة إلى التحقيق بسبب عدم اتباع التعليمات وإمضاء إقرار للطالبة بعدم كتابتها أي شيء داخل الورقة، مشيرًا إلى أن الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني وزير التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفني، يتابع تحقيقات هذه القضية بنفسه.

- - - 
 و ها كنترول المنيا " يكرر " ما فعله بالعام الماضى و يخرج منها سالما مُعافى مُنتصرا للعام الثانى على التوالى
​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يونيو 2016)

يبدو انه عند حق اخت حبـــــو- و كلامك بادى يتحقق


بادى يتحقق !! هههههههههههههههه
 انا بقول لك عن واقع بيتكرر كل سنه انا عيشته من حوالى 15 سنه
 كانت تبع كنترول اسكندريه 
 و كانت متعوده تحل الامتحان على ورقه الاسئله كااامل علشان توريه لمدرسنها و كلهم قالوا ممتاااااز كعادتها طول حياتها الاوله على المدرسه و المنطقه
تلاقى نفسها جايبهيدوب لانجاح-- كشفت على الورق لقيته مش ورقها
رفعت قضيه المحامى قال لها ملهاش لازمه صممو
 وصلوا للى راح لها الورق و بردوا مفيش فايده
و عرفنا انها مئساااه بتتكرر كل سنه
و هتفضل طول ما واحد حمااار زى وزير التعليم دا موجود و طول ما ناس مفيش فايده بتدافع عن منظومه فاسده ...


----------



## كليماندوس (13 يونيو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *وصلوا للى راح لها الورق و بردوا مفيش فايده*


*و ازاى عرفو يوصلو للى راح لها الورق ؟*


----------



## كليماندوس (13 يونيو 2016)

*النيابة عن «طالبة المنيا»






انتهت نيابة مركز أبو قرقاص من عمليات الاستماع لأقوال رئيس لجنة مدرسة قاسم أمين الإعدادية بنات، وعدد من ملاحظي ومراقبي اللجنة في التحقيقات التي تجريها النيابة بشأن بلاغ ولي أمر طالبة باختفاء إجابات ابنته في مادة اللغة العربية بامتحانات الثانوية العامة.
وكشفت التحقيقات عن مفاجأة بإقرار ملاحظين في التحقيقات أنهم لاحظوا أن الطالبة أميرة زكريا جوهر ، التي تقدم والدها بالبلاغ الذي فتحت بسببه التحقيقات كتبت في كراسة إجابتها ولم تتركها خاوية.
يذكر أن محمد سعد، نائب رئيس عام امتحانات الثانوية العامة، رئيس الإدارة المركزية لتعليم الثانوية بديوان عام وزارة التربية والتعليم، أكد أن لجنة التسليم والتسلم لأوراق الإجابات بكنترول أسيوط هي التي اكتشفت وجود كراسة إجابة امتحان اللغة العربية للطالبة أميرة زكريا جوهر فارغة بدون إجابات.
وأضاف، في تصريحات خاصة لـ"فيتو" أن آلية العمل في الكنترولات تبدأ بأن رئيس لجنة السير ومعه أعضاء لجنة تسليم أوراق الإجابات يقومون بتسليم الأوراق إلى لجنة التسلم بالكنترول التابع له اللجنة، وفي حالة الطالبة أميرة التي كانت تؤدي الامتحانات في لجنة مدرسة قاسم أمين الإعدادية بنات بأبو قرقاص بالمنيا وهي لجنة تتبع كنترول أسيوط، عند تسليم أوراق إجابات الطلاب المقيدين بتلك اللجنة راجعت لجنة التسلم أوراق الإجابات فاكتشفت وجود ورقة فارغة بدون إجابات ومسجل على غلافها بيانات الطالبة المذكورة.
وأشار إلى أن استلام أوراق الإجابات يكون من خلال عد كل ورقة إجابة وبيان مطابقة عدد أوراقها بالعدد المسجل في استمارة امتحان المادة، وفحص دبابيس الورقة، وفحص إن كانت فارغة من الإجابات أم بها إجابات، وتبين أن ورقة الطالبة أميرة بدون إجابات، فتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة من قبل لجنة التسلم.
وأكد سعد أنه من المفترض أن يتم فحص أوراق الإجابات داخل لجان السير وفي حال وجود مثل هذه الحالات يتم تحرير محضر بالورقة، إلا أن المراقبين في لجنة الطالبة أميرة لم يحرروا محضرا بالواقعة، ولذلك تم إحالتهم للتحقيق في ديوان عام الوزارة، وإرسال لجنة من الوزارة للتحقيق في الواقعة.
وأضاف أنه لأول مرة هذا العام، يوقع رئيس اللجنة على كافة أوراق إجابات الطلاب توقيعا في المسافة بين السلبس ومراية الورقة، حتى عندما يتم قطع السلبس يكون نصف توقيع الفورمة الخاص برئيس اللجنة على الورقة، وذلك لتفادي ادعاءات بعض الطلاب بأن أوراق الإجابات لا تخصهم، ولاستحالة تبديل الأوراق.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (17 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *و إشمعنى المنيا اللى بيحصل فى كونترولاتها هذه المهازل اللى عمالة تتكرر!!!​*




*و اهو ربنا ما بيسبش الحق يضيع ( حق مريم العام الماضى و حق اميرة هذا العام)​ *)

*خبر صادم يكشف سر عمليات تبديل اوراق الاجابة  لأبنائنا الشُطار​*
*مسئول كبير بـ التعليم يتزعم عصابة الغش​*



​
*كشفت مصادر بديوان عام وزارة التربية والتعليم، أن المسئولين عن الثانوية العامة والدكتور الهلالى الشربينى وزير التعليم تلقوا مذكرة من أحد العاملين بمحافظة أسيوط، يدعى «م.ع»، يؤكد من خلالها أن مديرية التربية والتعليم وكنترولات الثانوية العامة قطاع أسيوط «أ وب»، ولجنة إدارة الثانوية العامة قطاع أسيوط هذا العام تحكمها وتديرها مافيا محصنة بقيادة أحد كبار المسئولين بالوزارة.

وكشفت المذكرة أن عبدالفتاح أبوشامة وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم ورئيس قطاع الثانوية العامة بأسيوط، مسقط رأسه مركز البداري من بيت أبوشامة، ومدينة البدارى هى التى حدث بها الغش تحت تهديد السلاح، وخاصة لجنة الجهاد الابتدائية بالبداري، ولجنة البداري، ومدرسة البدارى الثانوية المشتركة، لإرضاء أولياء الأمور بالبدارى.
وتساءل صاحب المذكرة: «لماذا لم تحقق الوزارة حول اعتذار رئيس لجنة السير بلجنة الجهاد الابتدائية عن العمل فى بداية الدور الأول للامتحانات عام 2016¦».

وقال صاحب المذكرة المقدمة لوزير التعليم، إنه يوجد مسئول كبير فى محافظة أسيوط، ويدعى «ج. ش» يعمل رئيسًا لإحدى اللجان لأكثر من 8 سنوات، وهو أيضًا مسقط رأسه فى مدينة البدارى، وخلال السنوات الثلاث السابقة كان الغش «على عينك يا تاجر»، ومع ذلك كرمته الوزارة هذا العام ومنحته منصبًا أكبر.

وكشفت مصادر مطلعة بديوان عام الوزارة أن «ج. ش» والذى على صلة وثيقة بقيادات وزارة التربية والتعليم، يقوم بتفصيل لجان الثانوية كل عام فى أحد مراكز أسيوط لخدمة عشيرته وأحبابه، وأضاف صاحب المذكرة: «أبناؤنا الطلبة والطالبات ببندر أسيوط وباقى مراكز محافظة أسيوط تظلموا من الامتحانات علشان مفيهاش غش مثل لجان بعينها فى البدارى». 

وكشف عن كارثة جديدة، حيث إن المسئولين عن الثانوية العامة جميعهم أقارب وتجمعهم قرية واحدة هى قرية موشا مركز أسيوط.

فكنترول الثانوية العامة قطاع أسيوط «أ2015» برئاسة هشام طاهر من قرية موشا مركز أسيوط، وكنترول الثانوية العامة قطاع أسيوط «ب 2015»، برئاسة محمود خليفة، ومشرف عام لجنة إدارة الثانوية العامة قطاع أسيوط 2015 هو أصيل طاهر وشقيق رئيس كنترول الثانوية العامة قطاع أسيوط «أ» هشام طاهر.

أما كنترول الشهادة الإعدادية العامة 2016 برئاسة محمود عبد الحافظ، وهو ابن شقيقة محمود خليفة رئيس كنترول الثانوية العامة قطاع أسيوط «ب»، وعلى هذا المقياس نجد الأعضاء العاملين بتلك اللجان سالفة الذكر أكثر من 90%  منهم من قرية موشا.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (17 يونيو 2016)

*من الذي يستحق ذلك الصفر؟

لقد اصطدمنا مصريين حديثًا بـ"الصفر الجديد" لطالبة الثانوية التي فقدت ورقة إجابة اللغة العربية وهو ما يدعو للوقوف حول أسباب الصدمة. بالطبع يقع هول الظلم أول تلك الأسباب، ولكن لماذا يهتم الرأي العام بتلك القضية مع أنها أقل من الحوادث العنيفة التي بتنا نسمع عنها يوميًّا؟!!
أعتقد أن ما يحرك الضمير العام أن تلك القضية ليست هي المشكلة في ذاتها بل إنها مؤشر على ضمير المجتمع والدولة، إن فقدان الطالب لحصاد تعبه طوال عام وأعوام لصالح طالب آخر كان له من يفتح له باب الجامعة بالفساد لهو مهدد لكل أجهزة الدولة. إن الظلم يرسخ الإحباط العام ويزرع عدم الإنتماء للبلد، فإن فُقدت عدالة الفرص في مصر، لن يؤدي ذلك إلا إلى مزيد من الفساد العام.
على من تقع المساءلة لهذا الظلم؟ إن المسئولية تقع بالدرجة الأولى على نظام التعليم في مصر الذي جعل من الثانوية العامة نقطة مصيرية فارقة وكأنها قضية حياة أو موت؟ إن نظام التعليم نفسه يستحق الوقفة. فهل من العدل أن تُختزل مهارات الطالب وذكاءاته المتعددة في حفظ المقررات الدراسية ليدخل منها إلى كليات القمة؟ إن الذين يفقدون تلك الكليات لينزلوا إلى كليات التربية وغيرها غالبًا ما تكون درجاتهم مفقودة في اللغات، هل من المنطقي أن يتحول مستقبل طالب ومجال عمله من الطب إلى أي مجال آخر بسبب النحو في اللغة العربية مثلا؟ إن منظومة التعليم والطرق التي يتحدد بها مصر الطالب تحتاج إلى مراجعة.
ما يؤلم عند الوقوف أمام هذا الصفر هو التهديد الذي يشعر به كل طالب بل كل أب وأم يسكب قواه للعبور من عنق الزجاجة للوصول إلى الجامعة، يجب على جميع الأجهزة المختصة السعي بكل الطرق للوصول إلى مصدر الفساد الذي أنتج ذلك الصفر، قال الملك سليمان في الحكم التي تركها لتعليمنا: "أَزِلِ الشِّرِّيرَ مِنْ قُدَّامِ الْمَلِكِ فَيُثَبَّتَ كُرْسِيُّهُ بِالْعَدْلِ" (أمثال 25).​*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 يونيو 2016)

تقدر تقول لى يا اخ كليماندوس لو اكتشفوا ان الورقة ضاعت يتاعت الاخت 
ومعرفوش فينها 
اى العقوبة التى توقع عليى اللجنة ..؟
يعنى ثبت ان الورقة ليست الورقة بتاعتها 
تعرف قانوناً تاخد حقها كيف...؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> تقدر تقول لى يا اخ كليماندوس لو اكتشفوا ان الورقة ضاعت يتاعت الاخت
> ومعرفوش فينها
> اى العقوبة التى توقع عليى اللجنة ..؟
> يعنى ثبت ان الورقة ليست الورقة بتاعتها
> تعرف قانوناً تاخد حقها كيف...؟


*قانونا تاخد النهائيه*​


----------



## كليماندوس (18 يونيو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *قانونا تاخد النهائيه*​



تاخد النهائية فى حالة ( الفقد ) اى ورقتها غير موجودة
لكن فى حالتنا هذه فا لها ورقة ( ننتيجة التبديل ) و بالتالى فا حقها فى الدرجة النهائية " غير متوافر " و بالتالى تاخذ مقابل ما هو بالورقة المتواجدة حاليا " الدرجة الضعيفة او (( الصفر )) لعدم وجود اجابة بالورقة المنسوبة اليها
و دا مش من دماغى و لا من بنات افكارى و لا انا اللى عاوز كيدا = دا الواقع


----------



## كليماندوس (18 يونيو 2016)

*


بايبل333 قال:




قدر تقول لى يا اخ كليماندوس لو اكتشفوا ان الورقة ضاعت يتاعت الاخت 
ومعرفوش فينها 
اى العقوبة التى توقع عليى اللجنة ..؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

ورد بمشاركاتك انك " حاليا تدرس بالثانوية العامة " يعنى مجازا طالب " مع جزيل احترامى لشخصك بالطبع " - فا الاقبال على العلم شرف و شىء يشرف
لكن الذى لفت انتباهى هو رغبتك لمعرفة العقوبة التى يتم العقاب بها
و نظرا لما نلاقيه من مغبة التصرفات الغير مسئولة من البعض - فا اصبحت القاعدة الان ان الطالب او " الدراس فى حالتنا " يبحث الطرق و الوسائل لعقاب غيرة و كانه بينتقم من شخص ما بالعملية التعليمية مقابل ربما شىء يعانية من جراء العملية التعليمية و مساوئها و التى هو يعلم تماما ان من يريد النيل منه هو طرف من بعيد و ليس من قريب ( لكن اهو المتوافر امامه للنيل منه بإعتباره معاهم ) 
لكم اصبحنا نعانى من جراء هذا الفكر و هذه التصرفات من الطلاب بالاونه الاخيرة
فما احتياجك لمعرفة العقاب ؟ و ما الذى يفيدك فى هذا المضمار ؟ و ما الذى سيزيدك عند معرفته ؟



بايبل333 قال:




يعنى ثبت ان الورقة ليست الورقة بتاعتها 
تعرف قانوناً تاخد حقها كيف...؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

عندما تراجع بالتدقيق ما بالخبر بالمشاركة 47 ستتفهم ابعاد الموضوع و ايضا تبعاته
و كذلك باحدى مشاركات اخى سمعان هنا بالموضوع قال النص " وان كانت مريم خدت اى حقوق تبقى هى تاخد "

*


----------



## كليماندوس (18 يونيو 2016)

*اللافت للنظر اخى بايبل / ان تساؤلك جاء بالمشاركة رقم 49 و الاجابه عليه بالمشاركة 47 اى تسبقة بمشاركتين إثنتين و بنفس الصفحة 

هل اجد عندك تفسير ؟*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يوليو 2016)

*4 طرق تمكن «شاومينج» من التلاعب بنتائج طلاب الثانوية العامة

...... الكنترول الفرعي
وأضاف الدكتور كمال مغيث الخبير التعليمي، أن أحد أشكال التلاعب في نتائج الطلاب، قد يأتي من خلال الكنترول الفرعي، فالإدارة العامة للامتحانات، تمتلك كنترولات فرعية في جميع محافظات مصر، ويمتلك كل كنترول فرعي أليات الغرفة المركزية للكنترول، ومسئول عن وضع الأرقام السرية، فمن الممكن أن يتعاون أحد أفراد الكنترول مع صفحة شاومينج للتلاعب بالنتائج، وهذا أمر غير مستبعد في ظل ما شاهدناه الفترة الماضية من تسريب للامتحانات.

تغيير ورقة الإجابة
وأشار "مغيث" أن المجال الأخير للتلاعب بالنتائج قد يحدث من خلال تبديل أوراق الأجابة، كما حدث العام الماضي مع الطالبة "مريم" صاحبة صفر الثانوية العامة، وهذا يتم أيضا من خلال أحد أعضاء الكنترول.

http://www.christian-dogma.com/t1114130-4-طرق-تمكن-شاومينج-من-التلاعب-بنتائج-طلاب-الثانوية-العامة​*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يوليو 2016)

ايه ياجماعه ؟ احنا مش قولنا البنت ديه مريضة نفسيا وبيتهيألها حاجات؟؟ هتقولو عرفتي منين؟ هقول اهو كده ربنا اداني علمه في كل حاجة وكل قضيه في البلد انا ببقا عارفه تفاصيلها المستخبيه اكتر منكو انتو ياجهلة :yahoo: ولا انتو علشان هي مسيحية يعني؟ طيب ده المسيحيين دول اكتر ناس بتألف قصص وتفتري علي الدوله الغلبانه ، دول ناس اعوذ بالله منهم 
وبالنسبه الثانويه العامة فهي زي الفل ولا ممكن ابداااااااا يحصل فيها اي نوع من انواع الفساد ، انتو بتقولو ايه ياجماعه؟ :spor2:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يوليو 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> عرفتي منين؟ هقول اهو كده *ربنا اداني علمه في كل حاجة* وكل قضيه في البلد انا ببقا عارفه تفاصيلها المستخبيه اكتر منكو انتو ياجهلة


 *[FONT=&quot]مافيش حد ربنا أداله علمه فى كل حاجة .!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى أنا أجهله أو غيرى يجهله أنتى تعلميه والعكس صحيح ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلنا جهلة فى أشياء كثيرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فيه حاجة أسمها خبرة عملية وميدانية وممارسة مهنية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتى طبيبة وأكيد بتحضرى سيمينار أو بتجمعك مناسبات مع من هُم فى تخصصك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتسمعى عن حالات وطرق علاجات من هنا وهناك بحكم أحتكاكك بأهل مهنتك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أو نتيجة لأطلاعك على مجلات طبية وأبحاث علمية بتعرفى كل جديد يجهله غير أهل التخصص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبتكتسبى خبرات وتطلعى على أسرار مهنية ليست فى متناول العامة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]جربى أفادة أعضاء المنتدى بعلمك ودراستك و مجال تخصصك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ترجمى لنا دراسة مفيدة أو بحث علمى ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قدمى لنا علم نافع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وسأكون أول عضو يهتم جداً بما ستقدمينه وسأتابع كل جديد مطروح منك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دمتى بكل أحترام ومودة ... 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ويجعله عامر [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (11 يوليو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مافيش حد ربنا أداله علمه فى كل حاجة .!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى أنا أجهله أو غيرى يجهله أنتى تعلميه والعكس صحيح ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلنا جهلة فى أشياء كثيرة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]فيه حاجة أسمها خبرة عملية وميدانية وممارسة مهنية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتى طبيبة وأكيد بتحضرى سيمينار أو بتجمعك مناسبات مع من هُم فى تخصصك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتسمعى عن حالات وطرق علاجات من هنا وهناك بحكم أحتكاكك بأهل مهنتك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أو نتيجة لأطلاعك على مجلات طبية وأبحاث علمية بتعرفى كل جديد يجهله غير أهل التخصص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبتكتسبى خبرات وتطلعى على أسرار مهنية ليست فى متناول العامة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



ههههه أنا أصلا مش فاهمه انت بترد علي ايه أساسا؟ هو انا وجهتلك اي كلام؟ او فيه اي حوار بيني وبينك من اساسه؟ انا برد علي الخبر في قسم الأخبار ومش بتناقش مع حد ولا وجهتلك كلام ولا وجهت لغيرك اي كلام ولا هيحصل أساسا ،انا برد بس للتوضيح وعلشان ابين استغرابي لردك علي حاجة عامه مش متوجهالك من اساسه :t17: 
ومفيش علاقه بين النصيحة الجميلة اللي انت قدمتها وبين تعليقي علي خبر في قسم الأخبار :fun_oops:[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يوليو 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههه أنا أصلا مش فاهمه انت بترد علي ايه أساسا؟


 *[FONT=&quot]دة كان رهان ... على ردك دة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكسبته كالعادة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويجعله عامر ..[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (11 يوليو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]دة كان رهان ... على ردك دة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكسبته كالعادة ...*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ويجعله عامر ..[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



هههههه مشكلتك انك فاكر انك أذكي من الجميع او انك بتتعامل مع شويه أطفال هنا، المهم ان انا كنت كاتبه الرد الاول وانا بكتبه كنت عارفه ان انت هتيجي ترد عليه رغم انه مش متوجهلك يبقا أنا كمان كسبت الرهان علي ردّك هههههههههه  ، بس انا بقا كنت عامله حسابي ان حد تاني كمان يجي يرد بس هو/ هي مجاش او يمكن انتو يعني بتنوبو عن بعض مش انتو فريق واحد بردو تروحو وترجعو مع بعض في نفس التوقيت سبحان الله وسبحان الله يا اخي بتقولو نفس الكلام ونفس الاّراء هههههههههه انا لسه منتظرة العضو/ العضوة ده مش عايزه يخيب ظني 
بس الغريبه بقا انك رديت رغم انك كنت مختفي فجأة ومش بترد في المنتدي واضح ان كلامي كان مهم اوي بالنسبالك :smile02،بس انت كنت مختفي ليه؟  شكلك كده كنت زعلان ،ياتري زعلان من ايه؟ وديه المرة الكام اللي تزعل فيها من المنتدي ياعبود ؟ وكل مرة نقول عبود مش راجع سبحان الله بترجع تاني انت وباقي الفريق بتاعك في نفس التوقيت ههههههههههه نفسي اعرف ايه سر تمسكك بالمنتدي؟ رغم انه كله مسيحيين يا اخي وزي ما انت شايف المسيحيين دول يعني حاجة اعوذ بالله مش بيتعاطفو مع حد خالص الا لو كان مسيحي ، ده غير انهم سبب مشاكل البلد بصراحة علشان دائماً بيفترو كده علي الناس، غربيه مش كده؟
يجعله عامر ، هههههههه قال رهان وكسبه هههههههههههه
ديه اخر مرة هرد أرد علي اي حاجة هتكتبها ، فياريت متتعبش نفسك في الرد[/FONT]


----------



## بايبل333 (13 يوليو 2016)

*



			ورد  بمشاركاتك انك " حاليا تدرس بالثانوية العامة " يعنى مجازا طالب " مع جزيل  احترامى لشخصك بالطبع " - فا الاقبال على العلم شرف و شىء يشرف
لكن الذى لفت انتباهى هو رغبتك لمعرفة العقوبة التى يتم العقاب بها
و نظرا لما نلاقيه من مغبة التصرفات الغير مسئولة من البعض - فا اصبحت  القاعدة الان ان الطالب او " الدراس فى حالتنا " يبحث الطرق و الوسائل  لعقاب غيرة و كانه بينتقم من شخص ما بالعملية التعليمية مقابل ربما شىء  يعانية من جراء العملية التعليمية و مساوئها و التى هو يعلم تماما ان من  يريد النيل منه هو طرف من بعيد و ليس من قريب ( لكن اهو المتوافر امامه  للنيل منه بإعتباره معاهم ) 
لكم اصبحنا نعانى من جراء هذا الفكر و هذه التصرفات من الطلاب بالاونه الاخيرة
فما احتياجك لمعرفة العقاب ؟ و ما الذى يفيدك فى هذا المضمار ؟ و ما الذى سيزيدك عند معرفته ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فكرة العقوبة تم ترسيخها فى حياتنا منذ الصغر وهو امر صعب والافضل منه هو التديب وهو لا يحدث ولم يحدث ومن الصعب أن يحدث لاتجد اى شخص فى مصر يتحدث الاعن العقوبة وليس التديب وهذه العاد اترسخت شبة كلياً فى حياتى ادعو الله ان يمحوها ويجعل التاديب النتيجة التى ستعود من العقاب هو معرفة رد فعل الشارع منه 

*


> *عندما تراجع بالتدقيق ما بالخبر بالمشاركة 47 ستتفهم ابعاد الموضوع و ايضا تبعاته
> و كذلك باحدى مشاركات اخى سمعان هنا بالموضوع قال النص " وان كانت مريم خدت اى حقوق تبقى هى تاخد "
> *


*
هذا ما ستخبرنا الايام عن هذه الحقوق من سياخذ ومن لا ياخذ عندما تظهر النتيجة




اللافت للنظر اخى بايبل / ان تساؤلك جاء بالمشاركة رقم 49 و الاجابه عليه بالمشاركة 47 اى تسبقة بمشاركتين إثنتين و بنفس الصفحة 

هل اجد عندك تفسير ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزى هل تقصد المشاركة 48 أم 47 .؟
على ما أعتقد أنها 48 
على العموم لم اتفت اليها نهائياً لسرعة القراءة 
ولكن سالت لمعرفة هل تعرف ام لا فقط .
على العموم المفروض الاخت أميرة تاخذ الدرجة النهائية على هذه المادة لان هذا ليس أختصاصها فى ضياعها 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2016)

* أقوال ملاحظي لجنة أميرة ذكريا بالمنيا*

* قال الملاحظة الاول للجنة الطالبة اميرة واصفا تفاصيل خطوات عملة كملاحظ  منذ بدء الامتحانات من استلام اوراق اجابة واسئلة وتوزيعها ثم جمعها وحدد  انه ينبه علي الطلاب ضرورة عدم الكتابة في الصفحة رقم 1 وعدم طمس الاجابة  وعدم ترك الورة فارغة من الاجابات وسط كراسة الاجابة وعقب انتهاء الوقت  الاصلي اقوم بجمع كراسات الاجابات من الطالبات بترتيب ارقام الجلوس م اقوم  انا والملاحظ المرافق بفرز الكراسات للمرة الاخيرة للتأكد من تنفيذ  التعليمات وفي حالة ترك كراسة الاجابة فارغة من احد الطلاب اقوم باستدعاء  مراقب الدور ورئيس اللجنة وتحرير محضر اثبات حالة يرفق بكراسة الاجابة  الخاصة بالطالبة وحول معلوماته عن واقعة اميرة انني كنت الملاحظ المكلف  بمراقبة لجنة الطالبة اميرة ذكريا في مادة اللغة العربية " وقامت الطالبة  بالاجابة علي الاسئلة وقت استلام ورقة الاجابة منها ولم يثبت مخالفتها "  وعقب ذلك عرفنا ان كنترول اسيوط ارسل مايفيد ان الطالبة تركت ورقة الاجابة  الخاصة بها خالية !!! مؤكدا انها كانت تجيب بشكل عادي وطبيعي اثناء  الامتحان في الكراسة التي ارسل كنترول اسيوط يقول انها فارغة وانه قام هو  ومراقب الدور بمراجعة كراسة الاجابة ولم يجدها فارغة . فيما الملاحظ الثاني  للجنة بالمدرسة ان الطالبة اميرة " قامت بالاجابة علي الاسئلة وقت استلام  ورقة الاجابة منها ولم يثبت مخالفتها " وانها كانت تقوم باالجابة بطريقة  طبيعية وعادية وكانت " تكتب بيدها اليسري " ودلل علي تأكيدة انه شاهد  الطالبة تجيب اثناء مرورة لمرقابة الطالبات في الامتحان لاحظ انها تزيل  اجابات كانت مدونة بقلم رصاص في اخر ورقة بكراسة الاجابة وعند سؤالها قررت  لي انها تكتب عناصر الموضوع التعبير ثم تقوم بازالتها واطلعتني علي كراسة  الاجابة وتبين لي انها مجيبة علي الاسئبة بالقلم الازرق بطريقة سليمة لافتة  انه لم يتحرر لها اية ثمة محاضر لعدم مخالفتها اية تعليمات وكراساتها كانت  ممتلئة متابعا انه عقب انتهاء الامتحان تم مراجعة كراسة الاجابة ولم يثبت  وجود اي مخالفة وقمت بتسليمها الي مراقب الدور وقام هو ايضا بمراجعتها ولم  يجد بها اي شئ مخالف وكانت بها الاجابات الخاصة بها مختتما اوقاله علي صدق  اقوال والد الطالبة اميرة وابنته في محضرهما بان كراسة الاجابة كانت ممتلئة  وليست فارغة.


هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون    منذ 48 دقيقه August 17, 2016, 1:49 pm  طباعة   بلغ عن المحتوى






                   حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2016)

* نشر أقوال مسئول كنترول أسيوط عن واقعة أميرة ذكريا بالمنيا*

    منذ 1 ساعات August 17, 2016, 1:31 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* قال مسئول حول معلوماته عن الواقعة انه اثناء استلام مادة اللغة العربية  اوراق اجابة الخاصة لمحافظة المنيا تم العرض علي مذكرة الشئون القانونية  المحرر بمعرفة العضو القانوني للجنة الكنترول اسيوط مفاد المذكرة ان ورقة  الاجابة الخاصة بالطالبة اميرة ذكريا خالية من اي اجابات ولم يستدل لها علي  محضر اثبات حالة من لجنة اداء الامتحان الخاصة بالطالبة ولم ينوه عنها  التقرير اليومي الخاص من رئيس اللجنة بالمنيا بمركز ابو قرقاص وتم العرض  ورقة الاجابة الخاصة بالطالبة علي السيد مندوب مركز التجميع والتوزيع  بمحافظة المنيا وهو المسئول عن تسليم اوراق الاجابات للكنترول وقام  بالتوقيع علي محضر اثبات حالة الذي تم كتابته من قبل اعضاء الكنترول  والمكلفين باستلام لجنة الطالبة المذكورة وتم ارسالها الي الشئون القانونية  للادارة العامة بالوزارة وقد افادت بحفظ الموضوع لعدم الصحة وعن اسماء  اعضاء لجنة التحقيق افاد انه لا يعرف اسمائهم او ارقام تليفواتهم وقرر انه  من المقرر قانونا في حالة وجود كراسة اجابة فارغة تحرير محضر اثبات حالة  وفي حالة الطالبة لم يقدم مع كراسة الاجابة اية محاضر تفيد ذلك او حتي  التقرير اليومي الخاص برئيس اللجنة لافتا انه ابلغ من رئيس لجنة المنيا في  مادة الفيزياء ان خط الطالبة مختلف نوعا في تكت البيانات الخارجي عن المدون  داخل الكراسة قابلغته بضرورة تحرير محضر بذلك.


هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أغسطس 2016)

اتفرجوا--- الى بيقولوا مريم مريضه نفسيا---
 اعتقد عندكم كل سنه مجموعه طلبه كبيره فى كل محافظه مرضى نفسيين
 و للاسف المرضى دول دايما لازم يكونوا من المعروف انهم متفوقين طول حياتهم--
ربنا يكون معاهم و يرجع لهم حقهم و حق مجهودهم و تعبهم..... 
رحمتك يا رب


----------



## كليماندوس (18 أغسطس 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> *فكرة العقوبة تم ترسيخها فى حياتنا منذ الصغر وهو امر صعب والافضل منه هو التديب وهو لا يحدث ولم يحدث ومن الصعب أن يحدث لاتجد اى شخص فى مصر يتحدث الاعن العقوبة وليس التديب وهذه العاد اترسخت شبة كلياً فى حياتى ادعو الله ان يمحوها ويجعل التاديب النتيجة التى ستعود ..... *


*التديب ؟
و ما هذا التديب ؟ 
اهو إصطلاح " جديد لا اعرفه ؟ " - ارجو المعذرة فا معلوماتى اللغوية ليست متبحرة كمعلوماتك*



بايبل333 قال:


> *عزيزى هل تقصد المشاركة 48 أم 47 .؟
> على ما أعتقد أنها 48
> *


*
لك ان تعتقد كيفما شئت !!!*


----------



## كليماندوس (18 أغسطس 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * أقوال ملاحظي لجنة أميرة ذكريا بالمنيا
> 
> قال الملاحظة الاول للجنة الطالبة اميرة واصفا تفاصيل خطوات عملة كملاحظ  منذ بدء الامتحانات من استلام اوراق اجابة واسئلة وتوزيعها ثم جمعها ..... الخ
> *


*
اما ان يكون " السيد الملاحظ " غير مُلم بطبيعة عمله او ان هذا المكتوب "هرتله جرايد "
فا الكلام المذكور ( يودى فى 60 دا*** ) لانه كلام جُهلاء و لا يرقى ان يتفوه به ملاحظ يعلم طبيعة عمله*


----------



## كليماندوس (18 أغسطس 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * نشر أقوال مسئول كنترول أسيوط عن واقعة أميرة ذكريا بالمنيا
> 
> قال مسئول حول معلوماته عن الواقعة انه اثناء استلام مادة اللغة العربية  اوراق اجابة الخاصة لمحافظة المنيا تم العرض علي مذكرة الشئون القانونية  المحرر بمعرفة العضو القانوني للجنة الكنترول اسيوط مفاد المذكرة ان ورقة  الاجابة الخاصة بالطالبة اميرة ذكريا خالية من اي اجابات ولم يستدل لها علي  محضر اثبات حالة من لجنة اداء الامتحان الخاصة بالطالبة ولم ينوه عنها  التقرير اليومي الخاص من رئيس اللجنة بالمنيا بمركز ابو قرقاص وتم العرض  ورقة الاجابة الخاصة بالطالبة علي السيد مندوب مركز التجميع والتوزيع  بمحافظة المنيا وهو المسئول عن تسليم اوراق الاجابات للكنترول وقام  بالتوقيع علي محضر اثبات حالة الذي تم كتابته من قبل اعضاء الكنترول  والمكلفين باستلام لجنة الطالبة المذكورة وتم ارسالها الي الشئون القانونية  للادارة العامة بالوزارة وقد افادت بحفظ الموضوع لعدم الصحة*


*ما هذا ؟*


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *وعن اسماء  اعضاء لجنة التحقيق افاد انه لا يعرف اسمائهم او ارقام تليفواتهم*


*ارقام تليفواتهم ؟
و من الذى ادرج " هذه الجملة بالتحقيقات " ؟ و ما الهدف من نفيها ؟
ها الكنترول يفضح نفسه " ببلاهة "*
- - -
*الى متى يُترك كنترولَي اسيوط و المنيا يعيثوا فسادا و يدمروا مستقبل بناتنا المسيحيات المتفوقات ؟*


----------



## كليماندوس (18 أغسطس 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اتفرجوا--- الى بيقولوا مريم مريضه نفسيا---
> اعتقد عندكم كل سنه مجموعه طلبه كبيره فى كل محافظه مرضى نفسيين
> و للاسف المرضى دول دايما لازم يكونوا من المعروف انهم متفوقين طول حياتهم--*


*المرضى النفسيين على نوعين :
النوع الاول - هم من يعتدون على المسيحيين بالاسلحة البيضاء بغرض ذبحهم اثناء سيرهم بالشارع او بالتعدى عليهم بمنازلهم و ايضا بالهجوم على الكنائس لقتل المصليين سواء بالاسلحة البيضاء او بزجاجات المولوتوف و ايضا بالقاء الحجارة على من هم يؤدون الصلوات بداخلها

النوع الثانى - هم الطالبات الفائقات لاسيما بالثانوية العامة " لسرقة مجهودهم و صبرهم و كفاحهم على مدى عام كامل من المجهود المضنى و الدروس الخصوصية و اعصابهم و حياه القلق و التوتر ابان الامتحانات وصولا للحظة الفرحة و السعادة بالمجموع الآئى يحلمن به "

كلا النوعين هُم مرضانا النفسيين *


----------



## بايبل333 (20 أغسطس 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *التديب ؟
> و ما هذا التديب ؟
> اهو إصطلاح " جديد لا اعرفه ؟ " - ارجو المعذرة فا معلوماتى اللغوية ليست متبحرة كمعلوماتك*
> 
> ...




اسف حبيبى "هو* التاديب* ":smile01
لا اعرف لم كتبت كذا مرة هكذا "بتديب":bud:[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------

